# FRB Club > Общение > Комната отдыха >  Кто где обучался

## Melitto

Доброго времени суток!Форумчане а вы в какой автошколе обучались?Я обучался вот в этой http://avto-razvi.ru автошколе в Сокольниках.Научили ездить как полагается (говорю спасибо за это своему инструктору Сучкову Валерию),сдал на права со второго раза.Ну так что вы скажете по этому поводу?

----------

